# New Jan Tana ULTRA 1 tan



## chrish3901 (Feb 8, 2009)

anyone used this stuff

looking at this stuff looks good by the product description

but what do the real people who use this bodybuilding tans think

any experiences or is it too new

if so anyone planning on using it this year


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

was this the tan product they released at the arnold? i need to choose my tan product for comp, has anyone got any opinions of this new jan tana?


----------



## Wednesday100 (Sep 17, 2007)

It comes in a teeny tiny bottle, that looks at least 25% the size of the Jan Tana Competition Color mousse and currently you can only buy it as part of a kit so it works out pretty expensive. The bottle looks about the size of one of those travel size shampoos you can buy in Boots. However it is more (at least 50% more) pigmented than the mousse and feels like it dries quicker. It produces a good rich orangy brown colour. One coat does seem to make you the colour of the tans on the http://www.jantana.com/ website in normal room light, but I reckon you would need at least 2, if not 3 coats to get dark enough to look that colour on stage. I'd use it for sure if I could get buy it on its own and not just in a kit.


----------

